# Cisco Password Encryption - Autsch



## Norbert Eder (17. Oktober 2005)

Wer es noch nicht weiß: Die Verschlüsselung der User & Guppenpasswörter in den Profildateien des Cisco VPN-Clients ist unsicher.

Genaueres unter:
http://www.codeproject.com/csharp/Data_sources.asp


----------

